# Athena



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

About a year and a half ago.. I lost my Athena when she was 7 months. I have posted about her a few times here, but she isn't GSD so I tried to keep it a minimum. 

I have been pretty good since it all happened and every now and then would get sad... today it one of those days..

I had a dream last night that I still had her and that she was healthy as ever! It broke my heart when I woke up.. anyone else ever have dreams about their past babies... just kinda put a damper on my day.. here's a picture of her before she passed..


----------



## brembo (Jun 30, 2009)

No, not the dogs, but I do have em wherein my mom and dad are still kicking. I wake up MAD from those. For that brief moment when the brain is lighting up from slumber I sorta think I'll be able to say hello and then WHAM, reality sets in.


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

It's awful! I'm sorry you have to go through that. This was my first realistic dream of her I have had.. just put me in a mood.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Yes  I remember a particularly vivid one of Alex where I hugged him and I swear I could feel his fur and smell him again, I balled hardcore when I woke up  I know he's in a better place but that doesn't make me miss him any less, it was 3 years last month and it still aches

Sometimes it helps to talk while other times it's better in the silence. Just because Athena wasn't a GSD doesn't make her any less special or worthy to be talked about here, if you need to go ahead and talk all you want anytime


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

I know she is too, and it was in her best interest, but it kills me when I really start thinking about her. She would be 2 last month. I get updates on her siblings on the breeder's FB page all the time, most of the time I am just so happy for them, but other times I wish I could update them too. It helps sometimes to still post pictures of her on the page..

She was a super cuddlebug too! Always, I mean ALWAYS finding the tightest spoke to squeeze in and curl up. I miss that, I LOVE my boy Titan, I do, but he doesn't like to cuddle.. so sometimes it makes me miss Athena more when he won't 

Sorry for your loss with Alex.. I bet you miss him tons.


----------



## Apple (Jun 21, 2013)

I haven't had a dream, but I do find myself thinking about "Summer" during the day. I only had her 4 weeks before she passed away as a baby of 12 weeks old, but it hurts every day. I didn't get to see her grow, I didn't get to teach her all the things I knew she would be able to do. And I didn't get to love her for long enough.  I love River to pieces, but like the OP, River doesn't cuddle, and Summer was always looking for one. 

I've lost many pooches in my 26 years, my family has always had 2-3 dogs in the house, and I remember each one vividly. Think of them often... And get upset often. Xoxo


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## wyoung2153 (Feb 28, 2010)

Apple said:


> I haven't had a dream, but I do find myself thinking about "Summer" during the day. I only had her 4 weeks before she passed away as a baby of 12 weeks old, but it hurts every day. I didn't get to see her grow, I didn't get to teach her all the things I knew she would be able to do. And I didn't get to love her for long enough.  I love River to pieces, but like the OP, River doesn't cuddle, and Summer was always looking for one.
> 
> I've lost many pooches in my 26 years, my family has always had 2-3 dogs in the house, and I remember each one vividly. Think of them often... And get upset often. Xoxo
> 
> ...


Crazy how they weave their way into our hearts in such a short time.. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

> I had a dream last night that I still had her and that she was healthy as ever! It broke my heart when I woke up.. anyone else ever have dreams about their past babies... just kinda put a damper on my day.. here's a picture of her before she passed..


Here is a post I made about a Weimaraner that I had, Enka. I still miss her, and dream about her occasionally. Feb. 3, she will have been gone 7 years, but I still miss her like it was yesterday.

*************************************************************

04-05-2009, 03:46 PM #*1* (*permalink*) 
Wetdog 
Crowned Member 


　
Join Date: May 2001 
Location: Portland OR 
Posts: 7,070 
*A Spring Walk*
This morning is a beautiful spring day. Everything is green, and the trees have all budded out, there are flowers everywhere. The red buds are pink explosions on the hillsides rising up on either side from the flat meadow. Every little breeze that rustles the trees sends blizzards of dogwood petals swirling down the hillsides. Daffodils sway in the breeze and give a feeling that they are turning to watch us pass behind our backs. Sunshine on my face feels warm and bright, sunshine makes me smile.

Enka throws a tennis ball at me and dashes out to catch it. She's in position and waiting for me to throw it, dancing around in circles even before I can throw. I throw a high arching pitch, and she plucks it from mid air with a tremendous running leap like a bird on the wing. Then she dodges Dixie and Riga to bring it back to me, and is back in position waiting so quickly it seems like magic.

Then I woke up. Enka has been gone over 2 years now. I still miss her. I wish I would have slept longer. I think Dixie and Riga miss her too.

http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee52/Wetdog_02/stacking-061.jpg


----------

